# what kind of pigeon?



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

i dont know if it is a orientall frill or a satinette


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I think half archangel/roller


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pigeon lower said:


> View attachment 7306
> i dont know if it is a orientall frill or a satinette


Satinette.............I (think) Oriental Frill and Satinette are the same thing. I could be wrong. My birds look just like yours and they are Satinettes.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Satinette.............I (think) Oriental Frill and Satinette are the same thing. I could be wrong. My birds look just like yours and they are Satinettes.


 HI RENEE,You are right on Orientel frils and Satinette are the same. .GEORGE


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

kk thanks for replying


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

correct me if im wrong, but i believe the term Oriental Frill is used to group all birds that have reverse feathers(frill) running along the chest/neck. I believe the Satinette is a specific type of Oriental Frill, others include Chinese Owls, Valencian Figuritas, etc. I had Satinettes of the Blue Laced, Brunette and Bluette colors, and each has its own standards with things like a certian amount of white colored flight feathers .. . .I never showed them, just raised them for fun however.

PS- I cant tell by the picture but it looks like it is brown laced, or called a Brunette Satinette . . .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your help, I have several also, and it is a Satinette.

Yes, the Oriental Frill,( which are the satinette's, blondette, brunette, turbitein,Bluette.)... is a breed that is a member of the Owl family.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

what about the bird in post 2


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Pigeon lower said:


> what about the bird in post 2


its pretty hard to tell mixes from a picture and not knowing because it could be numerous things with a hood. archangels dont have hoods though, so that probably wouldnt be part of the mix. some breeds i can think of that could be in the mix are serbian highliers, kormornor tumblers, nuns? im not sure


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

the hood work looks similar to the nuns.


----------



## madturk69 (Oct 13, 2007)

*anyone tell me about satinette's,*

are they good flyers and how do they fly do they tumble


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

madturk69 said:


> are they good flyers and how do they fly do they tumble


Satinettes are pretty good flyers, but are not a breed, that in my opinion, should be allowed out to fly. They don't home and probably could not escape a hawk attack. They are just pretty little birds that should be kept in a loft.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

im selling the one in post 2 soon but i still have the parents he trys to tumble back but only makes it about 10% of the time he will stay in the air for like 5-10 mins


----------



## madturk69 (Oct 13, 2007)

pigeon lower how much are you selling your birds on the post for please


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

im selling the one in post 2 for 2$ and the parents 2$ ea to somone i know who is good with pigeons due to my dad saying i can have as many i need to cut down


----------

